# الدرس الثاني في catia



## أبو نهاد (26 مارس 2008)

الدرس الثاني 
Part Design
"PAD"
حمل ملف المرفق


























موفقين باذن الله​


----------



## أبو نهاد (26 مارس 2008)

يتم الاجابة عن اي سؤال فقط في الهندسة الميكانيكة الوضوع هناك مثبت


----------



## ahmedmecha (27 مارس 2008)

​


----------



## ahmedmecha (27 مارس 2008)

لم أنتبه للصور بصراحة ... هل تسلسل الدرس حسب الترقيم (أرقام الصور) ؟ لو كان بأمكانك جمع الصور بملف pdf واحد فأن الدرس سوف يكون أفضل حسب رأيي ... على كل حال شكرا على المجهود وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم .


----------



## الياس عبد النور (9 يوليو 2008)

ابو نهاد الف شكر الك ارجو الاستمرار


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (9 يوليو 2008)

مشاركة مفيدة جزيت خيرا


----------

